# My sweet Tbone (21 yr old kitty) went to the bridge this morning



## juliew19673 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tbone finally threw in the towel this morning. I've known the last couple of weeks that it wouldn't be long as she just had that look about her -I don't know if its just something you sense or what.

When I woke up this morning there was blood all over her pillow (believe it was from her kidneys); rushed her to vet and the Dr. and I both agreed it was time.

Really thought I'd be more relieved than as upset I've been, but I guess it doesn't matter how long you have them, its never long enough.

I'll missy the bossy lil thing.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 12, 2010)

She lived a long and spoiled life. :hug:

:rainbow: Rest In PeaceTbone :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Julie. [[HUGS]]


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 12, 2010)

It doesn't matter how long or short, if we see it coming for a long while or it's unexpectedly sudden... loss always hurts. Rest in peace Tbone and gentle healing wishes to you Julie.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh Julie i'm so very sorry to hear you lost T Bone

She really did have such a wonderful and spoiled life


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 13, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Tbone, and your right in that whether it's a short or long time it's never long enough. It's so darn hard to have to say goodbye to a friend that has been with you that long and leaves a hole in your heart. Rest in peace little one. We lost Coco last night--she's been sick and had a tumor for the last four months--we were going to take here in Saturday morning as she's been in a bad way this last week. It's good to know that your loved one is no longer in pain. But it's still not easy.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Run free Tbone


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Kitty, 21 years is a long time.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

My cat, Annie, had to be put to sleep on March 3rd. I posted about it here in the Rainbow Bridge Announcements.

Again so sorry for your loss, 21 years is a very long time!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Julie! I know how silly you feel, since you knew it was coming, but they truly leave a hole in our hearts that no amount of preparation can prevent. 21 years with you is such a long time--she had been part of your life longer than many people keep their kids at home! There's just something about grief due to loss, it can't be prevented by knowing it's coming. But, it can be healed, knowing that she had an outstanding life with you, truly one of the greatest lives a cat could have. I hope you can take comfort in knowing she appreciated your loving care.

See you at the bridge, Tbone.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2010)

oh iam so sorry, 21 years is a long time, but like it was said it is never long enough. hugs to you


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks all for the warm wishes. Its not the same with out her, but I'm definetly a better person for having had her (or at least better trained - lol)..


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2010)

Oooh, sorry, thought I posted here. Add my condolences. :sad:

At that age it is at least one part relief and two parts sadness. At 21, mine was so ready. 

:rip: TBone. Loved your stories. 


sas


----------



## kirst3buns (Mar 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It doesn't seem to make it easier when you know the end is coming, you still miss them. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about TBone.

21 is a wonderful age to reach (100 in cat years) and I bet she was spoiled every day.

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't suggest how much her presense is missed.. My pain fluctuates through the days. 

Happy she's at the Bridge and no longer has health problems but miss that she is not here to Welcome me home. 

Really didn't think I'd be so sad as we had a much longer relationship than most..

But that being said, "Death" sucks all around... 

Miss that little Bossy Girl.
.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry Julie...:rose:


----------

